# Iron vs Chlorophyll supplements



## havsumtea (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi
I have heard of treating anemia with chlorophyll pills but I haven't found any resources on the internet supporting this. I ran into someone that recommended this because I told her how I don't like taking iron pills (constipation as a major side effect). Also, taking too much iron supplements can damage your heart. Any words?


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 7, 2007)

I used to test low in iron.  I take BarleyLife, a powdered whole food supplement that is loaded with chlorophyll, as well as enzymes, vitamins, minerals, anti-oxidants, etc.  I no longer have issues with low iron.  I think the chlorophyll might help the body absorb the iron in the diet more efficiently.  Chlorophyll helps the body to heal itself.  I call myself Green Lady because green is the color of LIFE.  

Iron pills are harsh on the system and do constipate.  Some recommend taking them with foods containing Vitamin C to aid in iron's absorption.


----------

